# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Het is bijna zover, de feest (en) dagen komen

## saneke

Hallo mensen,

mischien niet onbelangerijk..........
maar hebben jullie er al bij stil gestaan? het zal ook jou niet zijn ontgaan.
dat we bijna in de feeststemming gaan komen en dan denken we vooral aan.......
en mischien leuk om hier te delen..... zet jij een boom?....wat gaan ( jullie) doen. wat word er gekookt,
en het leukste bovenal, welke pakjes zullen worden voorzien leuk voor wie niet weet wat kopen zal

----------


## saneke

> Hallo mensen,
> 
> mischien niet onbelangerijk..........
> maar hebben jullie er al bij stil gestaan? het zal ook jou niet zijn ontgaan.
> dat we bijna in de feeststemming gaan komen en dan denken we vooral aan.......
> zetten we een kerstboom? welk kleurtje hangen we dit jaar in de boom. word het een strikje,of wel beertjes? alle tips zijn welkom.
> we denken ook wat gaan we doen... feesten op vakantie,thuis met familie of aleen, wat en hoe met tafel decoratie? wat word er gekookt?
> welk muziekje gebruiken we voor aperitief, voor diner, en als afsluiter.
> kortom alles omtrent de feestdagen mag je hier delen.
> ...


.................................................. .................................................. .............................................
.................................................. .................................................. .........................................
.................................................. .................................................. ...................................
.................................................. .................................................. ............................
.................................................. .................................................. ..................
.................................................. .................................................. ....

----------


## Suske'52

saneke :Big Grin:  Hallo lieve dame  :Big Grin:  laat me jou hier eerst welkom heten ....we hebben elkaar nog niet ontmoet op het forum , iemand zoals jij vol vuur en enthousiasme ...je zou zo terug jong willen zijn ....maar ja de jaren gaan zo vlug ..... :Big Grin:  haha ..... 

Met de kerst/nieuwjaar blijven wij rustig thuis .....de kinderen kleinkinderen komen langs ....vroeger waren we met de kerst altijd op hotel, aan zee /Ardennen ...maar de drukte zegt me niet veel meer en het is de laatste jaren meer opgefokt en thuis doe je zoals jij zelf wilt ...en moet je niet eindeloos wachten op dessert of op de 00:00 klok ...want de hoteliers wel deden om meer opbrengst vd. drank binnen te rijven ..... en dan werden sommige mensen overmoedig en dachten ze.... met deze dagen mag alles .... :EEK!:  

Ik versier mijn spiegels/ruit ....veranda /living met engelen/lichtjes ....zet de kerstboompje met lichtjes erin ook een kleine ...de grote vraagt teveel werk .....op de tafel een kerststuk ....buiten op het terras haag en fontein met de nodige verlichting ...mooi al schrijf ik zelf ....voeg daarbij de gezelligheid van de familie ....hapjes ....bubbels .....en de goede voornemens en het jaar kan niet meer stuk . 

Aan ieder een fijne voorbereiding vd. kerst .  :Big Grin:  groetjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## saneke

SUSKE 52,

hey goeieavond? suske 52, wat ben ik blij met zo een fijne reactie!! dat maakt na mijn goed gezonde werkdag ook mijn avondje goed!
en blij iemand nieuw te hebben ontmoet.
zoals je zegd de jaren gaan zo snel, veel te snel om niet gelukkig te zijn.
daarom, genieten van alle kleine dingen, ik geniet van het kleinste op aard en het stomste maakt mij blij...........



oeps, even verder over de feesten wel SUSKE 52, ik vind jou voornemens ontzetend gezellig!! klinkt geweldig.
ik doe het ook toch met de jaartjes heen liever rustig en dat is toch al even zo, het 1 ne jaar naar familie, het andere jaar bij ons thuis.
maar nu dit jaar zal ik na vele jaartjes noch eens uit eten gaan.
ik moet zeggen dat het geweldig duur is, maar als ik mijn ander wederhelftje dit plezier kan geven om uit huis eten te gaan?....................
en het is maar 1 x per jaar valt mee toch?
ik laat mijn kinderen de boom versieren  :Confused:  de andere dingetjes doe ik zelf, hou ook enorm veel van die gezelligheidjes maar zoals je zegt gezelligheid maak je, maar vooral met familie.
ik wens je verder een fijne avond toe tot snel grtj........

----------


## saneke

hehehe, bijna zover ik kan mijn boompje bijna opstellen, kijk er alleen enorm naar uit omdat mijn zoontje dit allemaal zooooooooo geweldig vind.

al stilletjes op zoek naar noch ietsje meer lichtjes en prulletjes en............ kleden maar.

----------

